

Future Cron Replacement in Linux : Whenjobs - g-garron
https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/552976-weekend-project-take-a-look-at-cron-replacement-whenjobs

======
alwillis
What about launchd? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD_s6Fjdri8>. Also
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchd>.

